# "New" Pods



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

What do you guys think of these? I originally wanted the JHP because of the color match, but their price is higher. Also was wondering if anyone had the Gravana ones? It doesn't seem Gravana's ones are plug and play.

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...DM_Dual_Gauge_Pod_With_AutoMeter_LUNAR_Gauges


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The Autometer gauges will need they're own senders so you're right, no PnP.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

It's all according to personal taste in the shape of the pod. Personally I like the JHP style pod. The one you have posted looks to bulky for me. Where as the JHP pod is a lttle more sleek, looks like it belongs there. But's that just my opiniion. If you like ............get it. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

What kind of oil pressure readings are you getting? Mine idles warm at 2bar, cruises at 3bar.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> What kind of oil pressure readings are you getting? Mine idles warm at 2bar, cruises at 3bar.


Thats about what mine does too.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

JHP ones look too good. I'll have to get them. I'm not taking a chance on something not PnP. Thanks for the input guys!!:cheers


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

Can you get the JHP pod with blue-face gauges? I haven't been able to find them.


----------



## Haze_V8 (Jul 1, 2006)

bluestreak05 said:


> Can you get the JHP pod with blue-face gauges? I haven't been able to find them.


try here (Send them an email as they have more products than listed on the web site):

http://www.nvu.com.au/


----------

